# Making Screw Clamps



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I have some left over 8/4 Ash, and I was thinking I would make two screw clamps. Does anyone know where I can get the hardware? 

Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf

Grizzy
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2849
4" to 12" kits below
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/342

I have made many clamps with the Grizzly kits,, they are OK but the handles are not the best, you may want to make your own handles, But the rods and the nuts are the hard parts to find they are left hand and right hand threaded.

They use a small pin to lock the handles on to the rods and are sharp and must be ground down after you make the clamps, I now use the kits but use copper tubing that I put in a sheet metal screw to hold them on to the rods but other than that they are great kits, I have 4 or 5 kits in the tool box all the time so I can use the scrap stock when I have some left over from a project. 

Note*** if you get some of the kits,,, don't put the pins in place right off the bat, they are tickey to setup and it will take you a time to two to get it down right...

Bj 




rmaxa said:


> I have some left over 8/4 Ash, and I was thinking I would make two screw clamps. Does anyone know where I can get the hardware?
> 
> Rolf


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks BJ, I just ordered two of the 12" kits. Looking forward to see how them come out after I put them together. Thanks again for your help.
Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Rolf

They are fun to make, once you get it down, in the instructions they show how to wobble out the slot for the screw, I did it that way the 1st time I made them and then I said that was to much work so I just put in a bigger hole in it ( if I recall it was the same one I used for the nut) works just fine that way...plus on the 12" kits they use a unsize nut (odd round OD size) and I just used the drill bit I had and it worked just fine also,it was just a bit bigger than the OD of the nut... 

On the 12" ones I make the clamp parts (wood parts) a bit longer than the norm, 16" to 24" long so I use them on deep clamp up jobs..but they also work for the stantard clamp up jobs also  it's the only clamp I have that will do ...

Bj 



rmaxa said:


> Thanks BJ, I just ordered two of the 12" kits. Looking forward to see how them come out after I put them together. Thanks again for your help.
> Rolf


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

rmaxa said:


> I have some left over 8/4 Ash, and I was thinking I would make two screw clamps. Does anyone know where I can get the hardware?
> 
> Rolf


Rolf,

On this page, http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html , there is a section toward the bottom titled Clamping...

It may give you some ideas...


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I'm looking forward to getting the hardware. 

Rolf


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I have finish just one of the two kits I bought. Wood can fool you, you think you have enough for two cam to find out it only made one. I will have to go to my lumber company for some more hardwood. I have included some pictures of the one and only. :'( 

Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf

You did a nice clean job 

I see you have your name on them, that's a nice touch 
Fun to make ,,,Right 

Bj 

========= 




rmaxa said:


> I have finish just one of the two kits I bought. Wood can fool you, you think you have enough for two cam to find out it only made one. I will have to go to my lumber company for some more hardwood. I have included some pictures of the one and only. :'(
> 
> Rolf


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Rolf, the same day as your original post, I got a new HF sales flyer. Those clamps were on sale so cheap, I thought why would anyone want to make there own. But seeing your finished product, I can see theres a lot of "I made that myself" satisfaction in it. They look great.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks great Rolf, nice job! 

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, it was fun making the one.
Rusty, I haven gotten a HF flier in a long time, what were they going for? I only spent $6 for the kit and I had the wood.

Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf

Just a butt in post... 

$5.oo on sale at Harbor Freight,heck of a price 


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4854


Bj 



rmaxa said:


> Thanks guys, it was fun making the one.
> Rusty, I haven gotten a HF flier in a long time, what were they going for? I only spent $6 for the kit and I had the wood.
> 
> Rolf


----------

